# Oliver Lawn Tractor



## k1burner (Mar 26, 2009)

Does anyone know of or have an old (early 70s)Oliver lawn tractor for sale. Condition is not really important. If you do please send me a message, I need a good project this winter. Thanks
Mark


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

I like the looks of those old Oliver tractors, but haven't ever seen a Lawn and Garden Oliver...


----------



## k1burner (Mar 26, 2009)

They were made in 1972-1973, by Jacobson. I think it would be a great little ride for running around at tractor shows and the pulls instead of a golf cart.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That is a really good looking tractor unit! Nice restore too!


----------



## k1burner (Mar 26, 2009)

Unfortunately thats not mine, but your right a great example of what I hope to "create" and or restore.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I didn't realize that Oliver made a garden tractor. That's a nice looking little tractor!


----------

